# Cookware



## suldevan (May 2, 2006)

Hello,
I am new hear and new to the cooking world. I would like to know what would be a good cookware set? I have a cheap set of non stickware right now, and I cant stand them. I kow I need to get a good cast iron skillet, but not sure what else to get. I am trying to expand my culenary talents and will be trying a variety of new dishes. Thank you for any help. and thank you for a great site.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you do a search on this site, you'll find dozens of threads in which cookware is discussed. Be aware that some of them are several years old and don't take into account new products. But there are interesting principles to consider as well. There was even a thread with a poll on what brand people like. I think All-Clad (which I own among other things) was a leader if not the winner.

Good luck in your search! :bounce:
Mezzaluna


----------



## suldevan (May 2, 2006)

Mezzaluna
Thanks I will check it out some more. I checked it out when I first came on here but I am overwhelmed. LOL 
Thanks Again
Ed


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The general consenus is not to buy a set. Inevitably there is a piece or two in the set you will never use and are therefore a waste. It may look pretty to have a matching set of cookware but eclectic works too 

My advice would be to look for sales on open stock and buy bits as you need them. For example, I see that Bed & Bath are offering an 8" and 10" Calphalon frying pan set for $40 right now. I got them last time they had the same sale. Great deal and good quality pans. I've got a ton of stuff in my kitchen that I started buying 20 years ago. I have 2 cookware sets - one an old Maglanite set I got as a house warming gift and a set of All Clad stainless that I won in a raffle. Otherwise all the other pieces are individual purchases mostly on sale.

Jock


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

suldevan,

Just look here: Buying Cookware


----------

